# Datenbankverbindung mit Proxool aufrecht erhalten



## Guest (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich lese hier schon lange recht intensiv mit, jedoch wurde mein aktuelles Problem bisher nocht nicht wirklich gelöst/angesprochen.

Ich möchte einen Client schreiben, der Daten in unregelmäßigen Abständen in eine Datenbank schreibt.

Die Verbindung soll dabei offen gehalten werden, da es ja recht "teuer" ist diese immer zu öffnen und zu schließen. Zur Verwaltung dieser Verbindungen möchte ich Proxool (Poolmanager) nutzen.

Mein Ansatz war eigentlich dass dieser "Proxy" sich darum kümmert, dass die geöffnete Verbindung aufrecht gehalten wird und falls benötigt geschlossen wird. 

Anscheinend war meine Denkweise nicht korrekt, bitte korrigiert mich.

Problem ist also die Verbindung offen zu halten. Oder sollte ich vor jeder DB Abfrage erst schauen ist die Verbindung noch offen, falls nicht stelle eine neue Verbindung her?

Scheint mir irgendwie nicht der richtige Weg zu sein. Zumal es zeitkritische Daten sind und es einige Sekunden dauern kann, bis die Verbindung offen ist.

Über Ideen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Gruß

Fabian


----------



## Infomatrixx (28. Mai 2008)

eigentlich dachte ich, ich wäre eingeloggt gewesen ;-)
So kann man sich täuschen.

Gruß

Fabian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Mai 2008)

alle 5 minuten eine dummy abfrage (in nem deamon thread z.b.) oder timeout erhöhen


----------



## Infomatrixx (28. Mai 2008)

Hi,

das habe ich schon realisiert gehabt. Jedoch gibt es dennoch zwischendurch Verbindungsabbrüche, zum Beispiel durch Reconnect der Inetverbindung.

Jedoch dachte ich, dass ein Poolmanager da Abhilfe verspricht.


Gruß

Fabian


----------



## maki (28. Mai 2008)

DBCP bietet so etwas von Haus aus:
http://commons.apache.org/dbcp/configuration.html


----------

